# Seminole Gator



## biker13 (May 1, 2017)

Skull from aug 27 Seminole hunt with Redneck,12 foot gator


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 2, 2017)

Mam that's awesome!


----------



## mattech (May 2, 2017)

Looks awesome


----------



## dixiecutter (May 2, 2017)

bad to the bone. did you do it?


----------



## Dep6 (May 4, 2017)

WOW, that is awesome looking!!


----------



## b rad (May 4, 2017)

Did you bury it how did u do that my 11 footer is still in my freezer I want to do mine like that


----------



## king killer delete (May 4, 2017)

Nice trophy


----------



## biker13 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks all.I reckon my gator of a lifetime


----------



## bclark71 (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks Great!!


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 27, 2017)

That thing is whiter than snow!
NICE


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 4, 2017)

looks great


----------



## biker13 (Aug 5, 2017)

Guy that did my skull will not be doing skulls this year.He is moving to mid Ga and will be a year if he gets back in it.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 5, 2017)

Who did it for ya?


----------



## oops1 (Aug 5, 2017)

My buddy just had an 11 footer done by a guy by Auburn.. He sends them off but it came back looking good..just like yours. No idea how they get them that white. I know they use bugs for the initial cleaning..anyhow. You could still see two 9mm rounds in his skull. Thought that was pretty cool


----------



## biker13 (Aug 5, 2017)

White Stag Skulls.


----------

